# Custom Avatars & Signatures



## carsey

Recently we have been seeing many people asking about custom avatars for their accounts here on TSF. 

It is the TSF policy that we only allow you to have a custom avatar (non default TSF ones) if you have joined a team within TSF, or have passed 500 posts. Yes, I can hear you asking why 500? We choose 500 posts as this greatly helps to reduce server load, thus making the site a lot smoother to run and faster to load.
Signatures Require the Same 500 posts.

Please dont spam the forums to try and reach *500 posts*, they will be removed if they are of no relevance to the thread.


----------

